# Wasserdichte Herbst-/Winterhose?



## Discipline (4. November 2013)

...gibt es da was?

Ich suche für den täglichen Arbeitsweg eine wasserdichte Allroundhose. Die meisten Regenhosen sind ja nur als Überzieh-Hosen konzipiert und haben eine unangenehme kühle Art bei direktem Hautkontakt. 
Gibt es da was angenehmeres? Die man an wärmeren Tagen auch mal ohne lange Unterhose tragen kann?


----------



## lorenz4510 (4. November 2013)

jo regenhose sind nachezu immer nur Ã¼berzieher, und dann meist noch vom tragegefÃ¼hl wie harte PlastiktÃ¼ten und kÃ¼hl, unangenehm wie du sagst, solo geht da kaum was.

ne richtig eigenstÃ¤ndige voll wasserdichte hose, die dazu noch angenehm zu tragen ist wie ne gemÃ¼tliche baumwollhose kenn ich nur von paramo, allerdings sind die teile da sehr teuer"~150â¬" und andererseits weis ich ned in wieweit solche fÃ¼rs rad geeignet sind zwecks abscheuern am radsattel.

ich wÃ¼rd die einfachere variante nehmen, bei Nieselregen ist kaum regendichtheit erforderlich und bei deftigem regen nen Ã¼berziehen drÃ¼ber fertig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Discipline (4. November 2013)

Völlig inakzeptabel! 
Da muss es doch was geben...


----------



## lorenz4510 (4. November 2013)

jo noch kleiner Ã¼berzieher.

nimm deine winter/herbsthose wie schon gesagt und dazu fÃ¼r den arbeitsweg falls es regnet, rainlegs ~30â¬"mini Ã¼berzieher".

damit bleibst trocken genug bist in der arbeit bist.

die andere frage ist was machst mit ner wetterfesten/wasserdichten/winterhose dann auf der arbeit? umziehen auf ne ziviltaugliche?
ist doch auch irgendwie umstÃ¤ndlich.


----------



## Grobi-Stollo (4. November 2013)

klar gibt's was, Komfort und angenehmes TragegefÃ¼hl kostet halt einiges !
Ich hab eine von Gore fÃ¼r â¬200,- nutze die seit 3 Jahren fast jeden Tag.


----------



## Discipline (4. November 2013)

Die habe ich auch grad entdeckt! Schaut gut aus! 
Evtl. Alternativen?


----------



## lorenz4510 (4. November 2013)

die gore ist genau das was du nicht wolltest ne kalte Plastiktüte, nur mit dem unterschied noch sinlos teuer.

ausser ich hab deine Fragestellung missverstanden.


----------



## Discipline (4. November 2013)

Naja zumindest wird sie nicht als Überzughose tituliert, sondern als Allwetter-Hose. Auch verschiedenste Rezessionen schreiben von einem angenehmen Tragekomfort und eben nicht von Plastiktüten-Feeling.


----------



## lorenz4510 (4. November 2013)

kommt auch drauf an was man als angenehm definiert.

gore tex Bekleidung gibt's im 2 oder 3 lagigen aufbau.

beim 2 lagig ist aussen Nylon gewebe und innen die gore-tex Membran"plastikfolie" draufgeklebt.
 da innen die Membran frei liegt klebt das zeugs meist auf der haut, dafür ist dieser aubau weniger steif als 3 lagige Sachen und meist leichter.

beim 3 lagigen aufbau ist es wie beim 2 lagigen nur innen auf die Plastikfolie ist ein futter draugeglebt das kann von nen dünnen feinen gewebe bis zu nem dünnen fleecefutter alles sein.

Vorteil nix klebriges auf der haut.
Nachteil meist steifer als 2 lagiges zeug da drei schichten zusamengeklebt sind.

 steife Plastiktüten sind beide Bauarten+den dazugehörigen plastiktütensound und dauerhaft sowas anhaben oder damit rumlaufen ist für manch einen wie mich totaler Overkill, das hat nix mit angenehm zu tun, oder zumindest was ich als angenehm definiere.

der andere Nachteil warum gore tex grundsätzlich als Dauerbekleidung vermiden werden sollte, in dem zeug schwitzt man und das wasser geht kaum raus, dadurch säufst wie unter ner echten Plastiktüte ab, und das bei nichtregen.....

daher, gore tex"und andere sperfolien" ist für nen regen mal schnell überziehen absolut in Ordnung dafür verwend ichs auch gern, als dauerbekleidung eher ne sehr schlechte Wahl, da es mehr Nachteile als Vorteile hat.

kannst ja probeweise was von gore tex bestellen und selber entscheiden ob es für dich noch im rahmen liegt oder eben nicht.


----------



## Discipline (4. November 2013)

Danke für die ausführliche Info! 

Dann verschieben wir mal das Anforderungsprofil von _wasserdicht_ zu _so-lang-wie-möglich-trocken-haltend. _
Meine Mavic Inferno Jacke ist auch nicht wasserdicht, allerdings hält sie den 1,5 Stunden Turns bei normaler Regenintensität statt. Klar, sie ist dann vollgesogen, aber hält immer noch trocken und warm. Sowas würde ja auch reichen.


----------



## lorenz4510 (4. November 2013)

wasserabweisend ist nachezu jede art von outdoorbekleidung und nen schauer hält auch fast alles aus.

dann würd ich an deiner stelle in Richtung softshell"aussen sehr dichtes stark abweisendes gewebe mit fleecefutter innen" schaun, da gibt's tausende von hosen die das erfüllen was du suchst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Grobi-Stollo (4. November 2013)

lorenz4510 schrieb:


> die gore ist genau das was du nicht wolltest ne kalte Plastiktüte, nur mit dem unterschied noch sinlos teuer.
> 
> ausser ich hab deine Fragestellung missverstanden.



kennst du die Hose ???
Ich bin in Sachen Plastikgefühl auch sehr empfindlich und finde die Hose grad deshalb ganz gut, weil man eben dieses Gefühl bei dieser Hose überhaupt nicht hat.


----------



## lorenz4510 (4. November 2013)

Grobi-Stollo schrieb:


> Ich bin in Sachen Plastikgefühl auch sehr empfindlich


 
dann bin ich einfach noch viel empfindlicher.


----------



## Tifftoff (4. November 2013)

Ich habe 2 verschiedene Gore Bike Wear Fusion SO Hosen, das sind Softshell Hosen.
Allerdings ist die Stoffdicke je nach Herstellungsjahr unterschiedlich.
Die obige Hose ist die aktuelle, ich habe Vorgängerversionen.
Eine gewisse Zeit bemerkt man vom Regen nichts, ich tippe mal auf ca 30 Minuten intensiver Regen. Für Fahrten zur Arbeit also ausreichend.


----------



## Discipline (4. November 2013)

lorenz4510 schrieb:


> da gibt's tausende von hosen die das erfüllen was du suchst.



Mir würde eine Gute reichen!


----------



## powderJO (4. November 2013)

ich habe auch die softshell-variante, nämlich den vorgänger von der hier:


http://www.goreapparel.de/gore-bike...r=9900&start=16&cgid=gbw-men-geartype-bottoms

ist bei normalem regen 1 - 2 stunden dicht und hält ziemlich warm. wenn es richtig schüttet kombiniere ich mit einer kurzen regenshort (günstig von vaude) und gut ist. 

die langen regenhosen taugen imho nur, wenn man echt langsam fährt und schwitzen unter allen umständen vermeidet. sonst wird man zwar nicht von außen, aber dafür umso schneller von innen nass.


----------



## Smilymarco (4. November 2013)

Ich fahr die Endura Hose. Bin bis jetzt ganz zufrieden  Dicht ist sie auch noch. http://www.enduradeutschland.de/Product.aspx?dept_id=133&prod_id=365


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lorenz4510 (4. November 2013)

jo nur der name, Venturi II PTFE Protection *Overtrousers =überhose ?*

hier wird keine überhoser gesucht aber nur solche empfohlen.

und wozu ne endura regenhose für 150 kaufen wenn ich ne gore-tex fürs gleiche Geld bekomme?


----------



## Discipline (5. November 2013)

Hab jetzt mal kurzerhand die bestellt:
http://www.goreapparel.de/gore-bike...r=6100&start=15&cgid=gbw-men-geartype-bottoms

Gore Countdown Windstopper

Die 90 waren attraktiv. Wenn sie nix zählt, geht sie wieder zurück.


----------



## lorenz4510 (5. November 2013)

bei deinem link kostet sie 160â¬.

jo selber testen ist immer am besten, zu dem membranzeug einfach extremtest machen ob du drunter nass lÃ¤ufst:

anziehen dann aufs rad, dann 1-2 stunden Vollgas rumdÃ¼ssen wennst zu diesem zeitpunkt unter der hose nass bist.....
in den karton einpacken und zum verkÃ¤uder zurÃ¼ck.


----------



## Discipline (5. November 2013)

lorenz4510 schrieb:


> bei deinem link kostet sie 160.



Ich kann ja nicht meine Quellen preisgeben! 

Test folgt!


----------



## tomarrow (5. November 2013)

bin gespannt, halt mich mal auf dem laufenden !

ich hab nen weg von 1,5-2h  - bin heut völlig durchgeschwitzt bei 5-6°C unterwegs gewesen - das is nix für mich !
hab für extremen regen noch ne motorradregenkombi-reines plastik also - aber damit kann ich beim besten willen keine 2h durchfahren - da muss ich auf den zug umsteigen.


----------



## Smilymarco (6. November 2013)

lorenz4510 schrieb:


> jo nur der name, Venturi II PTFE Protection *Overtrousers =überhose ?*
> 
> hier wird keine überhoser gesucht aber nur solche empfohlen.
> 
> und wozu ne endura regenhose für 150 kaufen wenn ich ne gore-tex fürs gleiche Geld bekomme?



Weil die Hose einfach taugt? Und nur weil Überhose im Name steht, heißt es nicht das man die nicht empfehlen darf 

Bin bis jetzt von +15 bis -5 Grad mit der unterwegs gewesen, benutz die sowohl als "Windhose" als auch bei Regen/Schnee und mit kurzen und langen Radhosen drunter (und auch beim Einrad fahren). Bis jetzt war ich immer trocken unter der Hose. Würde sie mir sofort wieder kaufen.


----------



## lorenz4510 (6. November 2013)

nur das es halt genau das ist was nicht gesucht wird, die typische Plastik Ã¼berzieh regenhose"plastiktÃ¼te" in der man sich zu allem Ã¼berfluss totschwitzt.

ausserdem das man die solo ohne nix drunter tragen kann bezweifle ich einfach, da das mit keiner dieser PlastiktÃ¼ten geht.
durch welchen umstand genau diese regentÃ¼te ne winterhose sein soll?

und zuletzt:
 warum sollte man ne 160â¬ regenhose kaufen mit ner nur 12000mm WassersÃ¤ule wenn man zum gleichen preis schon regenhosen mit markenmembranen mit 28000mm WassersÃ¤ulen bekommt, teils im robusten 3lagen aufbau?


----------



## Grobi-Stollo (6. November 2013)

lorenz4510 schrieb:


> warum sollte man ne 160 regenhose kaufen mit ner nur 12000mm Wassersäule wenn man zum gleichen preis schon regenhosen mit markenmembranen mit 28000mm Wassersäulen bekommt, teils im robusten 3lagen aufbau?



Hast du da mal ein Link zu ner Hose für  160, 3 lagen mit 28000mm, würde mich auch mal interessieren. 
Ich finde, die Hersteller bzw. Händler sollten nicht nur die Wassersäule angeben sonder, viel wichtiger, den Verdunstungsfaktor/Durchlass (oder wie das Dingens heißt) angeben.


----------



## lorenz4510 (6. November 2013)

Grobi-Stollo schrieb:


> HÃ¤ndler sollten nicht nur die WassersÃ¤ule angeben sonder, viel wichtiger, den Verdunstungsfaktor/Durchlass (oder wie das Dingens heiÃt) angeben.


 
bei gore tex ist grundsÃ¤tzlich der verdunstfaktor um etliches hÃ¶her als bei den Kaufhaus ramsch Membranen/beschichtungen wo sowiso meist null angegeben ist.

Beispiel hier ne robuste 3-lagen gorÃ©-tex perfomance Shell Ã¼behose fÃ¼r 90â¬, ist logischerweise ein vielfaches besser in all ihren Eigenschaften als beispielsweise das Enduro dingens....
http://www.pm-outdoorshop.de/shop/p...ROUSERS.html&gclid=CIy38ojzz7oCFdPItAod3GcAbg

http://www.pm-outdoorshop.de/shop/p...r-Women.html&gclid=CKrUzPLzz7oCFYbJtAodKHUAaQ

hier noch ein kleines Review.

nur um mal zu zeigen da man "high-end" regenÃ¼berzieher fÃ¼r lau bekommen kann.


----------



## Deleted 217350 (6. November 2013)

Maul Wallis.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Grobi-Stollo (6. November 2013)

lorenz4510 schrieb:


> bei gore tex ist grundsätzlich der verdunstfaktor um etliches höher als bei den Kaufhaus ramsch Membranen/beschichtungen wo sowiso meist null angegeben ist.
> 
> Beispiel hier ne robuste 3-lagen goré-tex perfomance Shell übehose für 90, ist logischerweise ein vielfaches besser in all ihren Eigenschaften als beispielsweise das Enduro dingens....
> http://www.pm-outdoorshop.de/shop/p...ROUSERS.html&gclid=CIy38ojzz7oCFdPItAod3GcAbg
> ...



Ok, danke ! 
du scheinst beruflich damit zu tun haben


----------



## on any sunday (6. November 2013)

Schon erstaunlich dieser Lorenz4510. Einfach praktische Erfahrungen von Hosenbesitzern ignorieren und fleissig weiter über Hosen lamentieren, die er wahrscheinlich auch nicht kennt, aber deren technische Daten er wenigstens lesen kann.


----------



## lorenz4510 (6. November 2013)

ich bin erstaunlich?

aber hast recht man sollte lieber auf die Erfahrung von hosebesitzern setzten vor allem wenn diese "hochpreisige"discounterprodukte als toll empfinden und die Referenz zu diesem Produkt was ist?

ich hab in den letzten jahren etliches durch und frÃ¼her ebenfalls durch den umstand des "nicht" wissens oder der niedrigen Bereitschaft mich richtig zu informieren, oftmals solche Produkte wo ein markenstempel drauf war gekauft im naiven glauben wenns teuer ist und gross der Hersteller draufgedruckt ist muss es ja gut sein.

oder mir "Ã¼berteuerten"dÃ¼nnpfiff in FachgeschÃ¤ften aufdrehen lassen.

heutzutage bin ich zumindest so schlau geworden und hinterfrage gewisse Sachen und informier mich richtig, teils sogar zuviel.

und genauso hab ich natÃ¼rlich aufwendige Konstruktion Ã¤hnlich wie die Berghaus hose im besitz und weis recht gut wo die unterschiede liegen zu den "Discounter"billigteilen.
hab nur seinerzeit fÃ¼r meine aufwendigste 3-lagige 300â¬ hingelegt, heuzutage wÃ¼rd ich eher ein superschnÃ¤ppchen wie Berghaus suchen.

und natÃ¼rlich hast recht specs sind auf ne gewisse art und weise egal, nur damit kann einer der sich weniger auskennt bei genau dieser produktgruppe die schwarzen schafe entlarven.

andererseits die einfache frage in diesem produktbereich:

woran erkennst du im regenhosen Segment wo dir was funktionelles verkauft wird oder eigentlich nur ne "PlastiktÃ¼te" zu unverschÃ¤mten preisen?
oder anders, woran solls der einfache kunde, der kein Grundwissen hat erkennen?


----------



## Rolf1962 (6. November 2013)

es gab ja Tests im Motorradbereich wo tatsächlich Plastiktüten statt einer Membran eingearbeitet wurde. wasserdicht waren diese Hosen. Einfach mal vor dem wegwerfen verbrauchter Produkte aufschneiden und nachschauen ob z b die Membran komplett verarbeitet wurde.


----------



## lorenz4510 (6. November 2013)

das nennt man dann aber echten betrug hoffe das da kein "marken" Hersteller mit dabei war.


----------



## pezolived (7. November 2013)

Discipline schrieb:


> Ich suche für den täglichen Arbeitsweg eine wasserdichte Allroundhose.


Wie lang issen der Weg, und gibst du dir da die Kanne oder läßt du es etwas gemütlicher angehen. V.a. auch: soll die Hose halbwegs gesellschaftsfähig sein = willst du sie den Rest des Tages anbehalten?



Discipline schrieb:


> Die meisten Regenhosen sind ja nur als Überzieh-Hosen konzipiert und haben eine unangenehme kühle Art bei direktem Hautkontakt.
> Gibt es da was angenehmeres? Die man an wärmeren Tagen auch mal ohne lange Unterhose tragen kann?



Erstmal zur "Nur-Überziehhose": Meine ist von VauDe mit Reißverschlüssen seitlich entlang des ganzen Beines. Die habe ich gestern wieder mal erst dann übergezogen, als die Bluejeans bereits komplett durchnäßt war und auf der Haut geklebt hat. Dann ging's noch 20km weiter, durch ein paar Büros und anschließend bei strömendem Regen wieder nach Hause. Dort angekommen zwei Feststellungen: Erstens und wenig überraschend: Die Regenhose sah aus wie die Sau! Zweitens - und für mich sehr überraschend: Die Bluejeans war darunter wieder völlig getrocknet - obwohl's die ganze Zeit geschifft hatte! Great Stuff! 

Dann zur "Eine-für-alles-Hose". Die stammt aus dem Motorradladen, besteht aus Cordura-Gewebe mit einem "Reissa"-Z-Liner als dampfdurchlässiger Schicht. Ist über 10 Jahre alt, sieht trotzdem noch aus wie neu, hält aber auf dem Mopped mittlerweile nicht mehr dauerhaft dicht. Auf dem Fahrrad bin ich damit aber noch nie naß geworden. Meine ist weit genug, daß auch noch 'ne Bluejeans oder auch die Motorrad-Lederhose drunter paßt, aber ich trage sie auch oft genug alleine. Das wird mit dem Mopped im Sommer mal etwas schwitzig, aber dafür brauchst du sie ja nicht. (Auf dem Mopped eigentlich auch nicht, sondern wenn man mal Pause macht und in der Sonne hockt.) Im letzten Winter habe ich die beim Radeln im Alltag ausschließlich getragen, entweder alleine oder mit 'ner Jeans oder zusätzlich noch 'ner langen Unterhose drunter. War stets trocken und warm. Selbst die Knie-Protektoren (irgendein geschlossenzelliger Schaum) kann man drin lassen. Stören überhaupt nicht und halten die Kniescheibe warm.
Hier mal zwei Links zu ähnlichen Modellen:
http://www.louis.de/index.php?topic=artnr_gr&artnr_gr=205313
http://www.amazon.de/Büse-Textiljea...d=1383834272&sr=8-1&keywords=Büse+Rider+Jeans
Meine ist völlig neutral uni schwarz, ohne jedes Logo oder sonstwas. Um sie als Regenhose für den Fall der Fälle auf dem Fahrrad mitzuführen ist sie jedoch zu schwer, zu sperrig.

Beide Tips taugen zum Allragsradeln. Für sportlich orientiertes Fahren auf oder abseits der Straße sind sie nix.

Gruß,

Clemens


----------



## discordius (8. November 2013)

Für meinen Arbeitsweg beim jetzigen Wetter (45 Minuten pro Richtung) probiere ich es momentan mit der Scott All Season Helium Semi Tight, die gabs beim Stadler im Angebot und der liegt eh auf meinem Weg. Ich ziehe mich aber immer im Büro um, da ist das Aussehen egal.
Es ist eine einlagige Softshell und explizit nicht wasserdicht, hielt die letzten Tage auch nur maximal 45 Minuten trocken, das reichte gerade so. Ist aber im Gegensatz zu meiner Gore Alp X wesentlich angenehmer zu tragen. Werbung hin oder her, aber das Gore Paclite Zeugs ist wirklich nur als reine Regenhose zu gebrauchen, atmungsaktiv ist das bei trockenem Wetter nicht. Die ist als Zusatzhose viel zu warm. Die Gore über einer normalen, dünnen langen Radhose geht bei -5°C, aber nicht bei den jetzigen Temperaturen, da schwitze ich mich tot.


----------



## Creeping Death (9. November 2013)

Meine Empfehlung: Löffler Überhose GTX Active 15657! 
Hab sie aufgrund des überragenden Testergebnisses in einem MTB-Magazin gekauft. Normaler Preis ist 179 Euros, aber ich hab sie für 149 Euros erworben.

Ich benutze sie für meine sportlichen Ausfahrten, also nicht für den alltäglichen Einsatz, daher hab ich sie etwas kleiner gekauft (bei 180 cm Körpergröße, Größe S/48). Die L saß dermassen Locker, da könnte man gleich 3 Jeanshosen drunter anziehen. Daher gleich der Schritt zu S.
Trotz der kleinen Größe, sind die Beine optimal in der Länge und durch die Vorformung des Knie- und Gesäßbereiches zieht nichts und man hat optimale Bewegungsfreiheit.

Ich schwitze sehr stark bei sportlichen Aktivitäten, aber es gab keinerlei Staunässe an den Beinen und kleben tut da auch nichts. Auch bei langen Touren ist sie absolut wasserdicht.

Vielleicht hilft dir das ein wenig bei deiner Suche nach der richtigen Hose.


----------



## 3idoronyh (11. November 2013)

Grobi-Stollo schrieb:


> klar gibt's was, Komfort und angenehmes Tragegefühl kostet halt einiges !
> Ich hab eine von Gore für 200,- nutze die seit 3 Jahren fast jeden Tag.


 

Regnet es bei Dir seit 3 Jahren fast jeden Tag? 

Beileid!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 3idoronyh (11. November 2013)

lorenz4510 schrieb:


> bei gore tex ist grundsätzlich der verdunstfaktor um etliches höher als bei den Kaufhaus ramsch Membranen/beschichtungen wo sowiso meist null angegeben ist.
> 
> Beispiel hier ne robuste 3-lagen goré-tex perfomance Shell übehose für 90, ist logischerweise ein vielfaches besser in all ihren Eigenschaften als beispielsweise das Enduro dingens....
> http://www.pm-outdoorshop.de/shop/p...ROUSERS.html&gclid=CIy38ojzz7oCFdPItAod3GcAbg
> ...


 


SOOO überzeugend ist dieser Review nun nicht!
Erst wird 1 DinA4 seite allgemein gelabert, dann kommt "der test", der u.a. folgendes über die Hose sagt: "Steht zum Verkauf, Beine zu kurz, wer will, kann kaufen", und auch, ich zitiere:"In der Praxis hat mich die Hose überzeugt, wenngleich ich sie nur selten getragen habe. Eine Handvoll Male beim Radfahren, zwei oder drei Mal beim Wandern.".


Also ne Hose für 170 Euro, die kaum je getragen wurde (ergo keine Erfahrung!), die zu kurz ist, verkauft wreden soll, usw...

kein test, der mich begeistert von der Hose!


----------



## lorenz4510 (11. November 2013)

3idoronyh schrieb:


> SOOO Ã¼berzeugend ist dieser Review nun nicht!
> Erst wird 1 DinA4 seite allgemein gelabert, dann kommt "der test1


 
was soll da Ã¼berzeugen?
das allgemeine ist auch das wesentlich was manche nun mal nicht wissen, und paar nette bilder wo man sieht wie das teil aussieht.
aufwenige 3-l gore tex haben immer die gleiche FunktionalitÃ¤t darauf muss man ned bei 10000x gore tex test im i-netz nochmal eingehen.


> Kurz: sofern es der Geldbeutel zulÃ¤sst und ich nicht zwingend ultraleicht unterwegs sein will, *halte ich eine solide, 3-lagige Hose fÃ¼r die sinnvollste Anschaffung*.


 


> Ziemlich unbedarft kaufte ich mir einst eine Tilak mit Gore-Tex Paclite. KleidungsstÃ¼cke mit dieser Membran sollten sich vor allem auch durch ihr geringes Gewicht auszeichnen,* das erkauft man sich aber mit einer wesentlich geringeren Haltbarkeit*, sofern man das Material stark belastet.


 
einerseits geht er drauf ein das die ganzen 2,5L dinger kaum was aushalten , somit Haltbarkeit eher ne GlÃ¼cksache ist.

robuste  2,5"beschichtete "-lagen hosen kÃ¶nnen auch nicht existieren, da die Membran da immer offen liegt und dadurch zwangsweise schnell putti ist, somit ist das zeug immer sehr empfindlich bei Anwendungen selbst wenn man sorgsam damit umgeht.

und um die allgemeine vermutung zu entkrÃ¤ften das 3L nur im unbezahlbaren berreich liegt und man sich bis 200â¬ mit dem ganzen mittelmÃ¤ssigen 2,5er zeug abfinden muss wird mit diesem Produkt ebenfalls wiederlegt.
 Grobi-Stollo wollte ja nen link zu ner bezahlbaren unter 160â¬ echten 3L, ich hab ihm sogar ne unter 100â¬ gezeigt.



3idoronyh schrieb:


> folgendes Ã¼ber die Hose sagt: "Steht zum Verkauf, Beine zu kurz, wer will, kann kaufen"...


 
und das dem tester sein getauschtest Modell zu kurz war?
da war der gute kerl selber schuld, wenn er mit seinem kumpel hosen tauscht und ned voher ausprobiert ob ihm die lÃ¤nge passt oder die grÃ¶sse allgemein.

gibt von dieser hose seit Ã¼ber 9 jahren drei Versionen: in kurz"3/4" dann in normal lang und dann noch ne Xtra-long"fÃ¼r leute mit sehr langen beinen", welche er davon bekommen hat  beim spasstausch?

wenn ich mir von der grÃ¶sse ne unpassende hose kaufe trag ich sie auch ned.

rein funktionell outperformt das teil jede 2,5lagen hose mehr als locker und darum geht's ja.


----------



## 3idoronyh (11. November 2013)

Lorenz!
Du bist ja end-überzeugt von dieser einen Hose!

DIE Hose!!!

Muss man die haben, ist die echt soooo gut?

Ich brauchte 48er Weite, lange Beine, gibt's die?
Was kost?


----------



## 3idoronyh (11. November 2013)

In nicht-xxxs oder xl, oder so...in normaler Länge und in M kost die aber 189 Euro...zudem seeehr schlapperig gehalten...also, ob man 157 Oiro für so einen Schlapper hinlegt....
SL, ML, S, XXL, XXLL,

157,53 EUR 
Das mit der Kritik an 2,5 Lagen ist interressant!

Und 3 Lagen sind dann wiederum steif!


----------



## lorenz4510 (11. November 2013)

3idoronyh schrieb:


> Lorenz!
> Du bist ja end-Ã¼berzeugt von dieser einen Hose!
> 
> DIE Hose!!!


 
ok nochmal in kurz.
3L zeug hÃ¤lt um ein vielfaches lÃ¤nger als 2,5L zeugs, klar soweit?
und 3-L zeugs gibt's in der regel nur mit brauchbaren Membranen, billighersteller tun sich kaum ne 3-L Konstruktion an.

darum bin ich von *ALLEN* 3-L zeugs vor allem im hosenbereich, klar Ã¼berzeugt, auch verstanden?

DIE Hose!!! ist einfach nur irgendeine der unzÃ¤hligen 3-L.
kannst jede andere auch nehmen und ebenfalls egal ob Event, gore-tex oder dermizax, alle sind erstklassig.

oder noch einfacher wenn noch immer ned verstÃ¤ndlich.

wenn dir jemand anbietet das du fÃ¼r 150â¬ aussuchen kannst aus:

1.shimano Alivio vollausstattung.(2,5L)
2shimano XTR  vollausstattung.(3-L)

was nimmst da?


----------



## Janf85 (11. November 2013)

UNd deswegen hab ich die Vaude Realto 3 L mit Sympatex Membran. DIe ist nicht porÃ¶s also nicht so anfÃ¤llig fÃ¼r dreck schweiss etc.... Hat ne 30.000 WassersÃ¤ule und ne 30.000 Verdampfung und brauch dazu noch weniger MVTR also neidrigeres Temperatur gefÃ¤lle als die meisten anderen Membranen .... Also ich hab mich auch zu tode informiert und Sympatex Membran sagte mir am meisten zu....    Habe aber jetzt auch nicht so was in andere zum vergleich investiert ;-)

Da die Hose normal 200 â¬ kostet  muss man zuschlagen wenn die bei Amazon mal wieder fÃ¼r "nur" 100 im Angebot ist .... Habe glaube ich knapp 100 bezahlt. das finde ich ganz gut  so P/L


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lorenz4510 (11. November 2013)

jo oder eine 3-L von vaude.

die hatten sogar mal 3-L Event Membran verbaut, mittlerweile sind sie auf öko-sympatex umgestiegen.


bei vaude wieder der gleiche Grundsatz:
die ganze spray,fluid,brich,tiak,... einfach das ganze ceplex 2,5L 100 zeugs ist sein gelt ned wert und alles das gleiche.

mit so vielen verschiedenen Name das gleiche Produkt verhöckern, fällt mir grad auf?
wird wohl mehr Umsatz bringen diese Strategie.


----------



## Mount_ak (12. November 2013)

Ahoi!

Gute Hose 

Windstopper; Gore Tex - beste


----------



## SofusCorn (13. November 2013)

lorenz4510 schrieb:


> bei vaude wieder der gleiche Grundsatz:
> die ganze spray,fluid,brich,tiak,... einfach das ganze ceplex 2,5L 100â¬ zeugs ist sein gelt ned wert und alles das gleiche.



Du hast drop vergessen . Bewegen sich aber alle irgendwo im Bereich von 50-70 EUR. War auch erst am Ã¼berlegen, ob ich eine davon nehme, aber irgendwie haben mir die 1000 Artikelbezeichnungen den SpaÃ verdorben. 

Da ich die Hose nur fÃ¼r den Weg zur Arbeit brauche, wirds wohl erstmal nur eine 15 EUR hose:
http://www.amazon.de/Regatta-Packaway-%C3%9Cberhose-Navy-Large/dp/B00170RO74/ref=sr_1_21?s=sports&ie=UTF8&qid=1384366113&sr=1-21&keywords=Regenhose
edit: toll bei der gehen die Taschen nach oben auf, regnet rein -.-*. Suche geht weiter.


----------



## lorenz4510 (13. November 2013)

die Regatta ist sogar kultig, in outdoorforen wird sie oft erwÃ¤hnt als Ã¼berzeugendes und leichtes teil, soll um die 200gramm haben."muss ich auch mal testen...."

ist aber nur beschichtet soweit ich weis, kÃ¶nnte sich dacher am hintern schnell abreiben beim biken.
aber bei 12â¬ kein beinbruch wenn sie nur 1 jahr durchhÃ¤lt.

jo das da ne sinlosse tasche drauf ist hab ich auch gehÃ¶rt........

edit:
aso,
 ne sehr brauchbare 2,5L hab ich noch daheim, ist von stadler Dynamics Eigenmarke vor 2 jahren gekauft.

die hat auch nur schlappe 200gramm, ist am hintern in 3-L aufbau verstÃ¤rkt und aus superweichem gewebe aufgebaut. ein pracktischer packsack ist auch dabei.

hat deftige 40â¬ gekostet, steckt dafÃ¼r locker jede vaude in die tasche was funtionalitÃ¤t betrifft.
mehr als 50â¬ fÃ¼r ne 2,5L hinlegen ist unnÃ¶tig und geldverschwendung, aber bei 40â¬ bin ich weich geworden......

kÃ¶nntest mal im stadler anprobieren die grÃ¶ssenangaben sind leider nicht richtig, wenn sie noch gleich gebaut wird wie damals kÃ¶nnte es die sein nur leider teurer.


----------



## SofusCorn (13. November 2013)

Ich werd jetzt erstmal die ausprobieren: 

*Fahrrad-Regenhose Elops 3*
http://www.decathlon.de/fahrrad-regenhose-5-id_8129813.html#avantages


----------



## 3idoronyh (14. November 2013)

Ecksofa schrieb:


> Ich werd jetzt erstmal die ausprobieren:
> 
> *Fahrrad-Regenhose Elops 3*
> http://www.decathlon.de/fahrrad-regenhose-5-id_8129813.html#avantages


 

Ist sicher ne ehrliche Plastiktüte!

Und kost nur 19 Eurto, nicht soooviel, für ne Tüte!

mein ich garnet böse, ich glaube, für 90% aller Fälle ist sowas super, muss mann nicht schonen, schnell an, wie ausgezogen bei regen, und die Atmungsaktivität der Hightech Gore Pupsi Wupsi Hosen glaube ich sowieso nicht: wenns schüttet, und man schwitzt, ists draussen sacknass, und innen auch!

Da gibt's kein Gefälle, wo die Feuchtigkeit diffundieren kann! Da fliesst/dampft nichts!

Eine dichte, wirklich dichte Hose wird bei hoher Intensität, immer ne Tüte sein....?!
Ich werde mir mal die Mavic kommen lassen, die Mavic Tight, die soll irre eng, anliegend, dicht, und, natürlich, atmungsaktiv sein....


----------



## 3idoronyh (14. November 2013)

http://www.bike24.de/1.php?content=...5;page=1;menu=1000,18,12;mid=21;pgc=1686:1692


----------



## polo (14. November 2013)

und wieso sollte die keine "tüte" sein?


----------



## lorenz4510 (14. November 2013)

die angaben bei mavic stören mal wieder wie immer.
in der produktbeschreibung steht was von 4000mm Wassersäule im detailsbereich steht wiederrum 11000mm.

was stimmt den nun? ebenfalls ist über das mebranmaterial keine angabe zu finden....

hautenge"plastiktüten?" sieht man allerdings selten.


----------



## Discipline (14. November 2013)

Genau genommen steht da "mehr als 4000mm" und bezieht sich auf die Mavic Bekleidungsgruppe "RainRide". Im speziellen Fall hat die Hose eine 11000er WS.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lorenz4510 (14. November 2013)

und der passende mvtr-wert dazu fehlt wie bei mavic immer, besser wenn der kunde nix davon weis wo diese Plastiktüte einzuordnen ist.

das einzige was ich rausgefunden hab das mavic falsche materialangaben macht beispielsweise ist bei den Modellen Mavic Hydro H2O:


> *Rain Ride:* Radbekleidung, die mithilfe wasserdichter (mehr als 4.000mm), extrem atmungsaktiver Materialien und komplett gedichteter Nähte guten Regenschutz bietet.


 
das es als 100% Polyester angegeben wird.

das anscheinend bessere zeug von mavic da in der Bezeichnung ein *+* ist, beispielsweise sowas. 


> *Rain Ride +*
> Radbekleidung, die mithilfe extrem wasserdichter (Wassersäule > 10'000 mm), atmungsaktiver Materialien und komplett gedichteter Nähte maximalen Regenschutz bietet.


 
wobei hier eine gore-tex paclite Membran verwendet wird, falls das stimmt, die aus PTFE besteht und mavic diese Bekleidung genauso als 100% Polyester bezeichnet, ebenfalls fraglich seit wann paclite nur ne Wassersäule von 15000mm hat,......einerseits verlangen die ein heiden Geld andererseits wird der kunde mit falschen oder erfundenen angaben belogen oder einfach für dumm verkauft.


----------



## SofusCorn (14. November 2013)

Was mich immer wundert ist, das bei einigen Materialen der Wert für Wassersäule und Atmungsaktivität gleichmäßig ansteigt (goretex sachen?)
Wieso dann 5000er Wassersäule und 5000 Atmungsaktiv. 15000er säule und 15000 Atmungsaktivität. Direkt korrespondieren tun diese Größen ja eigentlich nicht. Ich hätte eher erwartet, dass sie antiproportional zueinander sind.


----------



## lorenz4510 (14. November 2013)

Ecksofa schrieb:


> Was mich immer wundert ist, das bei einigen Materialen der Wert für Wassersäule und Atmungsaktivität gleichmäßig ansteigt (goretex sachen?)
> Wieso dann 5000er Wassersäule und 5000 Atmungsaktiv. 15000er säule und 15000 Atmungsaktivität. Direkt korrespondieren tun diese Größen ja eigentlich nicht. Ich hätte eher erwartet, dass sie antiproportional zueinander sind.


 
jup ist das 1:1 Prinzip da beides fast immer dieses Verhältnis hat, daran erkennst auch gut die faulen eier bei Herstellern.

beispielsweise gibt endura nix zu seiner 10cent billigsdorfer PU Beschichtung an ausser ~5000mm Wassersäule.
 wenn man den Hersteller anschreibt und nach der atmungsaktivität fragt sagt dieser nur es ist sehr viel...blablabla.

da du das 1:1 Prinzip kennst weist jetzt das die endura pseudomembran 5000mm WS und somit auch 5000 atmungsktivität hat = garnix an Wasserdampf durch das teil geht.


----------



## SofusCorn (14. November 2013)

Ja, aber genau das kapier ich nicht. der Zusammenhang ist für mich nicht logisch. Warum sollte etwas, dass wasserdichter ist auch gleichzeitig genau den selben Betrag Atmungsaktiv sein. Ich fänd es logisch wenn es Sachen gibt die 2000:1000 sind oder 1000:2000, aber nicht 1000:1000 und nächste Version 2000:2000.


----------



## lorenz4510 (14. November 2013)

jo rein von der Logik stimmt ist da schwer ranzugehen.

 motorentwicklung könnte ein guter vergleichen sein?

früher brauchte ein Motor 10liter sprit auf 100km und hatte nur 50ps Leistung.
ein moderner Motor braucht nur 5liter auf 100km und das sogar mit nem stärkeren grösseren 100ps Motor.

da wird auch in 2 Richtungen gleichzeitig entwickelt, einerseits weniger verbrauch und das sogar bei leistungsstärkeren und grösseren Motoren.

wichtig ist ja nur das daran die produktqualität abschätzen kannst solang du einen der zwei werte hast.


----------



## SofusCorn (15. November 2013)

Ich denke mal eine einfache Erklärung wäre dann:
- große Poren reduzieren: wasserdichter.
- mehr Poren = besserer Dampftransport. Und anderes Material mit Membran kombinieren, das besser Dampf durchlässt/Membran weniger abdichtet.

Ich hab mal ein wenig gegoogled, aber noch nicht so viel dazu gefunden. Die deutsche Gore-tex wikiseite ist schonmal ein reiner Werbetext. traurig.


----------



## 3idoronyh (15. November 2013)

Verdampfen kann ja nur was bei gefälle: innen nass, aussen trocken.

Wenn aussen gesättigt nass, verdampft auch nix, und wenn die Poren noch so offen sind....nasse Wäche trocknet nicht im Nebel auf der Leine.

Atmungsaktivität im regen ist Unsinn.
Gute Klamotten, und, wenns regnet, schnell Überziehen was günstiges.
ist leider so.
Wasserdicht, und innen (auch IM regen) herrlich trocken, das alles bei sattem Schwitzen ist Humbug!


----------



## SofusCorn (15. November 2013)

Ich glaube, da spielen mehrere Faktoren eine Rolle. Die Luft unter der Jacke ist ja auch wärmer, entsprechend kann mehr Wasser in der Gasphase vorliegen als draußen und schon hätte man theoretisch wieder ein Gefälle, obwohl draußen die Luftfeuchtigkeit hoch ist. Der Wasserdampf würde dann beim abkühlen draußen allerdings wieder kondensieren. (Kennt man ja vom Joggen bei kaltem Wetter, wenn man so schön am dampfen ist ).
Andererseits kann dieser Wasserdampf natürlich nicht raus, wenn die Jackenoberfläche voll mit Regentropfen ist. Deswegen soll man wohl darauf achten, dass die Wasserabweisende Oberfläche bei Gore-tex aktiv bleibt, sonst saugt sich das Obermaterial voll und es kann nicht mehr atmen.

PS: die Wäsche wird im Nebel trocken, wenn du sie heizt .


----------



## lorenz4510 (15. November 2013)

3idoronyth hat schon recht, bei regen ist gore tex und co dicht von innen und aussen.
der marketingunsin der was anderes behauptet um das zeug zu verkaufen ist leider Quark.

nur gibt ja genug leute die das zeug halt auch bei nicht regen anhaben für diese bringt es halt was wenn zumindest bishen Wasserdampf bei schönwetter raus kann.
wobei da natürlich die frage kommen müsste, wozu soll man ne regentüte bei nicht regen überhaupst anziehen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SofusCorn (15. November 2013)

Hm, ich fänds schon praktisch, wenn ich eine Jacke hätte, die keinen Regen reinlässt bei Regenabschnitten, aber wenns aufhört zu regnen wieder atmungsaktiv ist und den Windstoppt oder so. Also lieber eine Jacke statt 2 mitschleppen. (Wenn man jetzt mal diese Jackenpreise ignoriert...)

edit: Hier mal ein echtes Bild von der ePTFE-Membran die Gore-Tex und eVent benutzen. Sieht echt schick aus. Hab mir das mit den Poren etwas anders vorgestellt. Das Material besteht echt nur aus Luft.







edit: bildgröße...


----------



## lorenz4510 (16. November 2013)

Ecksofa schrieb:


> Hm, ich fänds schon praktisch, wenn ich eine Jacke hätte, die keinen Regen reinlässt bei Regenabschnitten, aber wenns aufhört zu regnen wieder atmungsaktiv ist und den Windstoppt oder so. Also lieber eine Jacke statt 2 mitschleppen. (Wenn man jetzt mal diese Jackenpreise ignoriert...)


 
gibt's ja im grunde nur mit Membranen halt nicht machbar da sie nun mal in erster Linie Plastiktüten sind.


----------



## 3idoronyh (16. November 2013)

Ecksofa schrieb:


> Ich glaube, da spielen mehrere Faktoren eine Rolle. Die Luft unter der Jacke ist ja auch wärmer, entsprechend kann mehr Wasser in der Gasphase vorliegen als draußen und schon hätte man theoretisch wieder ein Gefälle, obwohl draußen die Luftfeuchtigkeit hoch ist. Der Wasserdampf würde dann beim abkühlen draußen allerdings wieder kondensieren. (Kennt man ja vom Joggen bei kaltem Wetter, wenn man so schön am dampfen ist ).
> Andererseits kann dieser Wasserdampf natürlich nicht raus, wenn die Jackenoberfläche voll mit Regentropfen ist. Deswegen soll man wohl darauf achten, dass die Wasserabweisende Oberfläche bei Gore-tex aktiv bleibt, sonst saugt sich das Obermaterial voll und es kann nicht mehr atmen.
> 
> PS: die Wäsche wird im Nebel trocken, wenn du sie heizt .


 
Da liegt ein Denkfehler vor: Sättigung!

Wenns draussen gesättigt ist (und das ists im Regen zumeist), dann ists egal, obs innen warm ist: dann kann vielleicht wegen der Wärme was raus wollen, aber das geht nicht, weil aussen schon gesättigt ist.
Es geht also nicht raus, und kondensiert dann sofort; es bleibt drinnen...

Nebelwäsche, der vergleich war nichts, bzw ist so nichts....
Die Wäsche trocknet nicht, auch nicht beheizt, wenn in eine solche Membran gehüllt...
Gehizt, Wäsche im regen wäre ja Mensch, ohne Bekleidung, also nackich, da mags, wie beim Jogger gehen.


----------



## 3idoronyh (16. November 2013)

lorenz4510 schrieb:


> 3idoronyth hat schon recht, bei regen ist gore tex und co dicht von innen und aussen.
> der marketingunsin der was anderes behauptet um das zeug zu verkaufen ist leider Quark.
> 
> nur gibt ja genug leute die das zeug halt auch bei nicht regen anhaben für diese bringt es halt was wenn zumindest bishen Wasserdampf bei schönwetter raus kann.
> wobei da natürlich die frage kommen müsste, wozu soll man ne regentüte bei nicht regen überhaupst anziehen....


 

Genau! bei Nichtregen(schönes Wort) ists Unsinn, sowas anzuhaben, dann ist normale Thermo oder lange Hose mit Windhose drüber wesentlic atmungsaktiver.

bei regen soll man was drüberziehen, den ganzen Mmbranquatsch braucht kein mensch...ich kann das Symbolbild, regen perlt ab, Schweiss dampft raus; alles toll, seit etwa 20 Jahren nicht mehr sehehn, ist ja inzwischen auch auf jeder 10 Euro Klamotte druff...


----------



## lorenz4510 (16. November 2013)

3idoronyh schrieb:


> Genau! bei Nichtregen(schönes Wort) ists Unsinn, sowas anzuhaben, dann ist normale Thermo oder lange Hose mit Windhose drüber wesentlic atmungsaktiver.


 
mir brauchst es ned sagen ich hasse Plastiktüten auch wie die pest aber gibt ja mehr als genug die es machen.
ich zieh so ne tüte auch nur an wenns regnet wie aus kübeln.

und mittlerweile wird ja diese Plastiktüte nicht mehr mit Nahtbändern abgetaped und das dann als was völlig anderes unter den man gebracht, nennt sich dann windstopper.
 gleiche unsin mit anderem namen, das geht bei der "biker" Fraktion weg wie warme semmeln, und die laufen nonstop bei schönwetter damit rum.....

die welt ist nun mal verrückt.


----------



## SofusCorn (16. November 2013)

3idoronyh schrieb:


> Da liegt ein Denkfehler vor: Sättigung!
> 
> Wenns draussen gesättigt ist (und das ists im Regen zumeist), dann ists egal, obs innen warm ist: dann kann vielleicht wegen der Wärme was raus wollen, aber das geht nicht, weil aussen schon gesättigt ist.
> Es geht also nicht raus, und kondensiert dann sofort; es bleibt drinnen...



Hm, du stellst dir das mit dem Wasserdampf zu statisch vor ^^. Selbst wenn über einer Pfütze die Luft gesättigt ist, verdampft immer gleich viel Wasser. Gesättigt heißt nur, dass für die entsprechende Temperatur die flüssige Phase mit der Gasphase im Gleichgewicht ist. Unter der Annahme, dass beide die selbe Temperatur haben. Es verdampft also genausoviel wie wieder kondensiert. Stichwort dynamisches Gleichgewicht, nicht statisch. Wenn du jetzt die Pfütze aufheizt, wird sie definitiv verdampfen, egal ob die kältere Luft drüber gesättigt ist (ich meine damit nicht kochen). Das Handtuch wird also trocken! 

Genauso dynamisch ist das bei so einer Membran. Es kommen quasi in beide Richtungen Wasserdampfmoleküle durch, nur wenn auf einer Seite mehr sind, gehen halt proportional mehr Moleküle in die andere Richtung. Wollt ich jetzt nur mal klug*******n. Ich will damit nicht diese Jacken rechtfertigen. Die kann ich nicht beurteilen. Ich find das Thema nur interessant. 

Hm, ich hätte jetzt aber auch gedacht, dass diese wasserdichten Jacken, wenns trocken ist okay zum Tragen sind. Jetzt nicht das ich mir eine kaufen wollte bei den Preisen.
Wann wohl eine massentaugliche Membran entwickelt wird, deren Poren man selber steuern kann. Es regnet: Membran abdichten. Es ist trocken: Membran verwandelt sich in ein Mesh-Netz. Vielleicht so ähnlich wie bei diesen Klar-Milchglas-scheiben die durch Anlegen einer Spannung den Zustand ändern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 3idoronyh (16. November 2013)

Ich habe jetzt nicht soviel Phsik, 11. Klasse beisammen, habe auch keine Lust, so zu schreiben, aber glaub es mir, wenn die Luft über der Pfütze gesättigt ist, verdampft da bnix!

und der Sättigungspunkt (Taupunkt im Bauwesen!!) ist je nach Temperatur verscheden, im regen ists je eher kalt, da ist schon bei niedrigen Temperaturen dieser erreicht!

Wäsche, die im nebel trocknet? Nie im Leben, anderes Beispiel, ich war lange in den Tropen unterwegs, da trocknet, bei entsprechender Luftfeuchte, selbst bei 32 Grad nix!
doie Wäsche ist abends so klamm/Nass, ie morgens, obwohl Sie den ganzen Tag in der Sonne hing! Es war nur eben so schwül....


----------



## SofusCorn (16. November 2013)

Glaub es mir. Das mit dem ständig verdampfen und kondensieren stimmt schon. Habs in einer Atmosphären Chemie Vorlesung gelernt. Im Schulphysik kam bei uns sowas nicht dran. Du kannst es auch unter Taupunkt nachlesen, auch wenns da nicht so schön anschaulich beschrieben ist:
"Der Taupunkt bezeichnet die Temperatur eines feuchten Gases, bei dem sich Kondensieren und Verdunsten genau die Waage halten."
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Taupunkt#Theoretischer_Hintergrund


Und das Beispiel mit den Handtüchern funktioniert halt wie gesagt nur, wenn du sie zusätzlich erhitzt. Ich ging jetzt eher von Nebel bei 5-10grad aus und z.B. erhitzen auf 30-40 grad. Bei dem Tropenbeispiel reicht vermutlich die Sonne nicht aus, wenn die Kleidung in der Sonne nicht wirklich warm wird. Und sie macht auch das Beispiel kaputt, weil sie ja auch theoretisch die ganze Umgebung aufheizt und nicht nur die Handtücher. 

edit: Hier anschaulicher erklärt mit Molekülbildchen:
http://hyperphysics.phy-astr.gsu.edu/hbase/kinetic/vappre.html


----------



## Jocki (16. November 2013)

Der Druck spielt doch auch eine Rolle, oder?

Ich hab zumindest in Active Shell oder Event, wesentlich später bis gar nicht das Bedürfnis den Reißverschluss aufzureißen als in einer Entrant-Jacke. Das Klima darin fühlt sich weniger stickig an. Irgendwas funktioniert da auf alle Fälle besser.


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (16. November 2013)

.


----------



## tomarrow (20. November 2013)

ergo:
wenn ich meine 40km / Tour zur arbeit zurücklegen will ohne mehrere Klamotten mitzunehmen bleibt mir im winter entweder: von innen nass werden, oder von außen, oder beides?


----------



## lorenz4510 (20. November 2013)

keine Membran zu verwende schon ist das ganze Problem gelöst.


----------



## 3idoronyh (20. November 2013)

lorenz4510 schrieb:


> keine Membran zu verwende schon ist das ganze Problem gelöst.


 

genauso, wie Lorenz schriebt; ist das!

MIT menbran, gesättigte Feuchte(also immer, wenns aussen feucht ist...)= keine Atmungsaktivität!
Dagegen, wenns aussen trockener ist= möglicherweise; eingeschränkte Atmungsaktivität, dann aber hat eine JEDE Textilie bessere, und dann braucht man ja keine Wasserdichte!

Ich stimme Lorenz also völlig zu!(und biete Dir, Lorenz, hiermit Frieden an, wg dem Wollschais? deal?)


----------



## lorenz4510 (20. November 2013)

ich habs bie als krieg gesehn ich seh alles nur sachlich.


----------



## 3idoronyh (20. November 2013)

lorenz4510 schrieb:


> ich habs bie als krieg gesehn ich seh alles nur sachlich.


 


Na, dann!
ICH sehe alles objektiv, bin schliesslich unbestechlich, unbeirrbar, nicht abenkbar und wie Spock, ohne Gefühle! 

Hauptsache, wir zicken uns nicht mehr an....darum gings/geht's mir!


----------



## tomarrow (21. November 2013)

lorenz4510 schrieb:


> keine Membran zu verwende schon ist das ganze Problem gelöst.



doof nur, dass Herbst und Winter diese verfluchte Eigenschaft haben des öfteren mal feucht zu sein.

Also, keine Hoffnung in Sicht - gut zu wissen - brauch ich nich noch zwei Wochen wie ein Bekloppter jeden Winkel des WWW absuchen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rotten67 (21. November 2013)

Ich habe diese
http://www.roseversand.de/artikel/p...tshell-thermohose-ohne-sitzpolster/aid:512073

und bin super zufrieden
ist dicht und atmet sogar dabei


----------



## paulimausi (21. November 2013)

tomarrow schrieb:


> doof nur, dass Herbst und Winter diese verfluchte Eigenschaft haben des öfteren mal feucht zu sein.
> 
> Also, keine Hoffnung in Sicht - gut zu wissen - brauch ich nich noch zwei Wochen wie ein Bekloppter jeden Winkel des WWW absuchen



Nie die Hoffnung verlieren. Wie wäre es denn z.B. hiermit:

http://de.mountain-equipment.co.uk/the_gear/clothing/waterproof/arclight_pant---863/

Neoshell ist echt super atmungsaktiv und ist dehnbar (stretch). Ich habe eine Jacke damit und bin absolut zufrieden. Mehr als das.

Wie wasserdicht Neoshell bei einer Hose ist, weiß ich jetzt nicht. Aber das Material hat echt was drauf. 

Wenn du es etwas wasserdichter haben willst, würde ich nach einer eVent-Hose schauen. eVent kenne ich jetzt nicht aus eigener Erfahrung, es ist aber eine Membran, die keine durchgängige Schutzschicht hat, also Luft durchläßt, nur halt nicht ganz so viel wie Neoshell.

Soweit ist weiß sind Neoshell und eVent die einzigen Membranen, die luftdurchlässig sind. eVent ist, anders als Neoshell, leider nicht dehnbar.


----------



## lorenz4510 (21. November 2013)

ich hab Event jacke ebenfalls wie gore-tex pro Shell, beides absolute Plastiktüten dabei von atmungsaktivität sprechen.....

und neoshell oder dermizax sind da auch ned anders, je Membran ist ne Plastiktüte unabhängig vom preis!!!

teure Plastiktüten sind meist nur deutlich haltbarer+ halten länger wasserdicht und sind innen aufwendiger verklebt.


----------



## paulimausi (21. November 2013)

lorenz4510 schrieb:


> ich hab Event jacke ebenfalls wie gore-tex pro Shell, beides absolute PlastiktÃ¼ten dabei von atmungsaktivitÃ¤t sprechen.....
> 
> und neoshell oder dermizax sind da auch ned anders, je Membran ist ne PlastiktÃ¼te unabhÃ¤ngig vom preis!!!
> 
> teure PlastiktÃ¼ten sind meist nur deutlich haltbarer+ halten lÃ¤nger wasserdicht und sind innen aufwendiger verklebt.



Naja, es ist wohl auch eine Frage des Geschmacks.

Ich persÃ¶nlich finde schon Gore-Tex fÃ¼r Winterkleidung oder Schuhe ziemlich gut geeignet.

Polartec Neoshell hat mit einer âPlastiktÃ¼teâ Ã¼berhaupt nichts gemein. Es ist im Gegenteil eine erstaunlich gut funktionierende Membran. Das liegt, wie gesagt, auch daran, daÃ Neoshell luftdurchlÃ¤ssig ist.

Gore-Tex Pro Shell und Dermizax sind hingegen nicht luftdurchlÃ¤ssig. Dermizax ist keine porÃ¶se Membran. Gore-Tex Membranen sind zwar theoretisch porÃ¶s, sie sind aber mit einer durchgehenden PU-Schutzschicht Ã¼berzogen, die keine Luft durchlÃ¤Ãt.

Aber wie gut eine Jacke oder Hose gefÃ¤llt, muÃ jeder selbst ausprobieren. Ich kann nur meine Erfahrungen mit Neoshell berichten (m.E. hervorragend!) und hinsichtlich eVent vermuten, daÃ es besser funktioniert als eine nicht luftdurchlÃ¤ssige Membran.


----------



## lorenz4510 (21. November 2013)

paulimausi schrieb:


> Polartec Neoshell hat mit einer âPlastiktÃ¼teâ Ã¼berhaupt nichts gemein. Es ist im Gegenteil eine erstaunlich gut funktionierende Membran. Das liegt, wie gesagt, auch daran, daÃ Neoshell luftdurchlÃ¤ssig ist.


 
jo luftdurchlÃ¤ssiger ist sie"0,5CFM"da pfeift mehr wind durch als bei gore"0,1CFM" das stimmt, nur das man dadurch auch schneller auskÃ¼hlt...
 und spÃ¼rbar atmungsaktiver??

wenn gore nen mvtr wert von gut 30000 hat, was in Praxis mal gemessen wurde, knapp 300ml wasserdampfdurchsatz in ner stunde bei optimalen membranbedingungen"kalte 5Â° und vor allem trockene aussenluft", was eh selten passiert.

und neoshell dann nen gewaltigen mvtr wert von 40000 erreicht, was bedeutet 25% mehr Wasserdampf raus...

sag mas mal anders, wenn ich in PlastiktÃ¼te eins sofort absaufe, dann bringt mir ne 25% besser PlastiktÃ¼te auch nix.

und neoshell hat sogar noch ne Besonderheit:
es hat ne so niedrige anfangs-WassersÃ¤ule das nach 2-3 mal waschen der Kleidung diese ins bodenlose fÃ¤llt und die anfangs noch wasserdichtheit, dann weg ist.

trotzdem schÃ¶n zu sehen das Marketing gut funktioniert.

das resultat ist trotz allem immer das gleich man sÃ¤uft in ner Membrane ab egal ob von gore, Event, polartec oder sonst jemandem, ob jetzt Membran x 25% besser oder schlechter ist spielt dabei 0 ne rolle.
das verschiebt nur den absaufmoment um paar Minuten.
und ob ich nach 50min im wasser schwimme oder nach 60min...........


----------



## paulimausi (22. November 2013)

lorenz4510 schrieb:


> trotzdem schön zu sehen das Marketing gut funktioniert.



Wie bereits gesagt, besitze ich eine Neoshell-Jacke und berichte hier von meinen Erfahrungen.


----------



## paulimausi (22. November 2013)

lorenz4510 schrieb:


> jo luftdurchlässiger ist sie"0,5CFM"da pfeift mehr wind durch als bei gore"0,1CFM" das stimmt, nur das man dadurch auch schneller auskühlt...



Kurzer Nachtrag: Gore-Tex ist überhaupt nicht luftdurchlässig und hat daher einen CFM-Wert von 0 (Null), nicht 0,1. Die Werte wären also

0 CFM Gore-Tex und andere nicht-luftdurchlässige Membranen,
0,1 CFM eVent-Membran,
0,5 CFM Neoshell.

Bis 5 CFM gilt ein Stoff als winddicht oder auch absolut winddicht, d.h. es ist keinerlei Luftzug zu spüren.

Labor-Meßwerte wie MVTR oder RET berücksichtigen die Luftzirkulation durch Wind und Bewegung nicht und sind daher m.E. für den Vergleich von luftdurchlässigen Memranen (eVent oder Neoshell) mit nicht-luftdurchlässigen Membranen nicht geeignet. Zudem hängen die Werte von den konkreten Testbedingungen ab, die meist nicht genannt werden.


----------



## lorenz4510 (22. November 2013)

0 gibt's ned ausser bei ner komplett dichten Plastiktüte, der 0 wert ist aufgerundet wie man sich eigentlich denken kann, genauso ist das 0,5 ein grober wert.


und mein gängiger windbeaker hat beispielsweise ~3CFM und ist dabei als winddicht angegeben da laut declaration zulässig, absolut winddicht im eigentlichen sin ist es natürlich nicht.
bei 20km/h wind merk ich nix aber´wenn ich in nem 50km/h+ wind stehe, spür ich nen kalten Windhauch der durchgedrückt wird, da der penetrationswert logischerweise steigt.


----------



## paulimausi (22. November 2013)

lorenz4510 schrieb:


> 0 gibt's ned ausser bei ner komplett dichten Plastiktüte, der 0 wert ist aufgerundet wie man sich eigentlich denken kann, genauso ist das 0,5 ein grober wert.



Die Gore-Tex-Membran (als Beispiel) ist komplett dicht, da sie mit einer PU-Schicht überzogen ist. Daher der CFM-Wert von Null.

Auch luftdichte Funktionsmembranen sind dennoch keine Plastiktüten, da sie ermöglichen, daß Wasserdampf durch sie hindurchdiffundiert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lorenz4510 (22. November 2013)

0 wie gesagt gibt's nicht und obs jetzt 0,05 oder 0,02 sind ist da doch egal.


----------



## paulimausi (22. November 2013)

lorenz4510 schrieb:


> 0 wie gesagt gibt's nicht und obs jetzt 0,05 oder 0,02 sind ist da doch egal.



Naja, wie du selbst sagst, hätte eine Plastiktüte einen CFM-Wert von Null. Soweit ich weiß, haben luftdichte Funktionsmembranen ebenfalls einen CFM-Wert von Null.
Aber ich wäre an weiteren Informationen interessiert, vielleicht hast du ja Links zu Artikeln oder ähnliches. Danke!


----------



## lorenz4510 (22. November 2013)

nache bei null die meisten Hersteller messen es erst gar nicht, ne vollplastiktüte wie ein friesennerz aus 100% PVC hat echte 0.

ist das gleiche spiel mit der winddichtheit:
in der Theorie kann man 0-10CFM als winddicht bezeichnen Event wie gore fallen somit problemlos da rein.

vor 7 jahren kaufte ich mir mein erstes Event Kleidungsstück ein bekannter von mir dann 2 jahre später, ich für meinen teil bin kaum kälteempfindlich darum merk ich da nix.

er dagegen sehr kälteempfindlich,hatte sich von anfang an über den kalten wind der reinpfeift und eben auskühlt beschwert und ist wieder auf ne winddichtere Membran umgestiegen.

ansonsten im outdoorforum was brauchbares dazu.


----------



## SofusCorn (22. November 2013)

paulimausi schrieb:


> Gore-Tex Membranen sind zwar theoretisch porös, sie sind aber mit einer durchgehenden PU-Schutzschicht überzogen, die keine Luft durchläßt.
> .



Der Logik nach, dürfte auch kein Wasserdampf durch.


----------



## lorenz4510 (22. November 2013)

jup richtig, 
luft ist kleiner als Wasserdampf.

wann winddichtheit existiert wird halt verschieden ausgelegt, aber da Membranen nun mal *nicht luftdicht!* sind geht immer was durch vom wind der nun mal luft ist, nur die menge davon ist unterschiedlich.


allerdings gibt's da eben eine ausnahme und zwar beispielsweise dermizax Membrane.
die ist im Gegensatz zu allen anderen ne porenlose Membran, somit hat die keine löcher!!!!

die funktioniert so in der art:
 das wasser innen an der Membran sich sammelt"kondenswasser" und dieses dann durch so ne art bewegliches Molekülverbindung welches in der Membran drin ist dann Wasserdampf Moleküle einzeln durchzieht"diffundiert" , und sich auf die art nach und nach innen trocknet.

bei dem teil könnte ne "echte" winddichtheit existieren.


----------



## paulimausi (22. November 2013)

Ecksofa schrieb:


> Der Logik nach, dürfte auch kein Wasserdampf durch.



Nein, denn Wasserdampf ist nicht das gleiche wie Luft. Der Wasserdampf diffundiert durch die Membran hindurch. Die chemischen Einzelheiten kann ich dir jetzt auch nicht nennen. Es ist jedoch kein Gasaustausch, sondern ein Hindurchwandern der Dampfmoleküle durch die PU-Schicht bzw. Membran.

Einfach mal im Internet suchen. Man stößt recht schnell auf Webseiten, die Aufbau und Prinzip dieser Membranen erklären. Man findet auch schnell Seiten, auf denen für solche Membranen (inkl. Gore-Tex) ein CFM-Wert von Null angegeben ist.

P.S.:
Der Lorenz hat es ja auch grad für Dermizax erklärt. Das gleiche gilt für die PU-Schutzschicht der Gore-Tex-Membran.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SofusCorn (22. November 2013)

CFM: cubic feet per minute. Also eine Einheit für Fluss. 
Umgerechnet 1 CFM  ~ 30 Liter/min.
Wobei sie etwas sinnfrei ist, oder? Bezieht sich das auf einen m2 oder auf die ganze Jacke? Ich vermute mal, weil es eine Ami-Einheit ist, beziehen sie sich auf 1 squarefeet (cf) aka 0,1 m2. Daraus folgt:
*1 CFM ~ 30 Liter/min/cf = 300 Liter/min/m2*.
Und es kommt auch auf die Druckdifferenz zwischen innen und außen an (also wie "stark" der Wind gegen die Jacke weht). 

Jetzt kann man versuchen das mit der Dampfdurchlässigkeit zu vergleichen.
Diese Membranen haben ja so Dampfdurchlässigkeitsangaben wie *10000 g/m2/Tag*. Umgerechet sind das: *7 g/min/m2 oder 9 L/min/m2* bezogen auf Wasserdampf.
(Rechnung: 10000/24/60*23/18)

Demnach hat eine *Gore-tex Jacke* mit einer Atmungsaktivität von 10000 einen* CFM-Wert von 0,03* gerundet 0,0 (Rechnung: 1/300*9).
Unter der Annahme, dass...
1. CFM sich auch auf squarefeet bezieht. 
2. man bei den selben Bedingungen misst bei denen die Atmungsaktivität gemessen wurde. 
3. Wasserdampf und Luft gleich gut transportiert werden. Nur bezogen auf die Porengröße, sollte das der Fall sein. 
Ja ist ne Milchmädchenrechnung, ich weiß . Vermutlich kann mans garnicht ordentlich vergleichen, weil die Messung vom CFM-Wert sich so stark von der Messmethode für die Atmungsaktivität unterscheidet.

Ich google das später mal, und korrigiere es ggf.
edit: Ja, mir macht es Spaß sowas auszurechnen .


----------



## SofusCorn (22. November 2013)

paulimausi schrieb:


> Nein, denn Wasserdampf ist nicht das gleiche wie Luft. Der Wasserdampf diffundiert durch die Membran hindurch. Die chemischen Einzelheiten kann ich dir jetzt auch nicht nennen.



Chemisch/physikalisch gesehen ist Wasserdampf einfach Wasser in der Gasphase aka Wasser im Gaszustand. Also H2O-Moleküle die rumschwirren. Luft ist im Grunde nichts anders als N2 (Stickstoff) und O2 (Sauerstoff) Moleküle, die rumschwirren. Im Grunde gibts da also keine Unterschied. Insbesondere weil Luft ja auch immer gasförmiges Wasser enthält.
Was du vermutlich unter Wasserdampf verstehst, sind die kleinen Wassertröpfchen, die man beim Kochen sieht. Was du da mit bloßem Auge sehen kannst, ist jedoch kein gasförmiges Wasser. 
Soviel dazu. Aber dein CFM-wert von Null stimmt ja gerundet sogar.


----------



## lorenz4510 (22. November 2013)

nette Rechnung nur die eigentliche windgeschwindigkeit hat ja auch noch einfluss darauf, wenn die Rechnung jetzt für 10km/h gilt dann wird's bei doppelter windgeschwindigkeit.........

und das der 0 wert  immer gerundet ist sagte ich ja weiter oben schon.


----------



## SofusCorn (22. November 2013)

Eben. Die druckdiff spielt eine rolle


----------



## lorenz4510 (22. November 2013)

bei mavic hab ich gesehn die haben ihre eigene skala?
http://www.campz.de/mavic-bellissima-jacket-black-346635.html

bei dem Produkt zum Beispiel ist es: 
50 mm/sec luft bei 54 km/h

nur das bei jedem mavic Produkt das gleiche steht, die eine ist nur "guter Windschutz" die andere "winddicht", trotzdem immer der gleiche wert?
 aber die Idee ist an sich gut.


----------



## Grizzly71 (22. November 2013)

Ich werf mal das gute alte G1000 von Fjäll Räven ins Spiel. Gut gewachst sind die relativ dicht, atmungsaktiv und haben ein unübertroffenes Tragegefühl. Optisch sind sie Bürotauglich und bei manchen Modellen lässt sich die Beinlänge selbst ablängen bzw. abstimmen. Das Material ist ausserdem überaus robust.

Seit Jahren mein Top-Favorit


----------



## lorenz4510 (22. November 2013)

nimmst ne mischgewebekleidung von irgend einem berufsbekleider hast auch das gleiche in deutlich günstiger, nur ist es nicht als G1000 bezeichnet wegen Copyrights.

ich trage beispielsweise immer mischgewebehose aus Prinzip, nur nicht mit teurem markenstempel.


----------



## 3idoronyh (22. November 2013)

Schwitz-Tütenkram; hier! ;-))

ich geh morgen fahren, OHNE Schwitztüte!


----------



## tomarrow (22. November 2013)

lorenz4510 schrieb:


> nimmst ne mischgewebekleidung von irgend einem berufsbekleider hast auch das gleiche in deutlich günstiger, nur ist es nicht als G1000 bezeichnet wegen Copyrights.
> 
> ich trage beispielsweise immer mischgewebehose aus Prinzip, nur nicht mit teurem markenstempel.



ja - na was tragen denn menschen, die beijedem wetter draußen arbeiten müssen ? bspw (mir in letzter zeit aufgefallen) Gleisbauer


----------



## SofusCorn (25. November 2013)

"Die Winddichtigkeit und die Atmungsaktivität bei GORE-TEX Produkten sind nicht korreliert und können daher nicht voneinander berechnet werden."

Einen Versuch wars wert. 
PS: wobei einer vom Verkauf, der meine Rechnung liest vermutlich nicht drüber guckt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 3idoronyh (25. November 2013)

tomarrow schrieb:


> ja - na was tragen denn menschen, die beijedem wetter draußen arbeiten müssen ? bspw (mir in letzter zeit aufgefallen) Gleisbauer


 
herlich! Dann fahr Du mal mit Gleisbauer Klamotten!!

Bauern sind auch dauernd draussen, oder Kanalarbeiter....oder auch Gerüstkletterer, oder Forstleute.
Auch Politessen....



Oder Jäger...
Liste lässt sich fortsetzen....

Wenn man nächstens Jemand mit Bauernklamotten, oder in Gleisbauer-Kluft auf nem neuen, quasi unbenutztem Radl sieht, der Janz wichtig guckt, dann isses der Tomatow! 

Oder....Er nimmt doch Politessenkluft! Denn: die sind dauernd draussen!
Lol!!!

Per Pn gehst Du ja richtig ab! Die Beleidigungen fliegen nur so...Tss!


----------



## 3idoronyh (25. November 2013)

Ich bin immer noch der Meinung, dass 1. Schicht schweissaugend, 
2. Schicht wärmemd, 
3. Schicht isolierend im Sinne von Winddicht sein soll!

3 Schichten, das ist sinnvoll.
Morgen, bei minus 1 Grad, wird's kalt, und 120 km stehen wiedermal an...


----------



## paulimausi (26. November 2013)

Ecksofa schrieb:


> "Die Winddichtigkeit und die Atmungsaktivität bei GORE-TEX Produkten sind nicht korreliert und können daher nicht voneinander berechnet werden."
> 
> Einen Versuch wars wert.



Hi, Ecksofa, sehr interessant. Wo hast du denn das Zitat gefunden? Grüße, Paul


----------



## SofusCorn (26. November 2013)

paulimausi schrieb:


> Hi, Ecksofa, sehr interessant. Wo hast du denn das Zitat gefunden? Grüße, Paul



ich hab denen (edit: goretex) einfach meine Rechnung mal per Mail geschickt und das kam als Antwort.


----------



## paulimausi (26. November 2013)

Ecksofa schrieb:


> ich hab denen (edit: goretex) einfach meine Rechnung mal per Mail geschickt und das kam als Antwort.



Coole Aktion. Danke.


----------



## SofusCorn (26. November 2013)

Hier stehts auch:

"Der CFM-Wert, also die Luftdurchlässigkeit des Materials, steht zwar in  einer Relation zur Atmungsaktivität, lässt aber keinen direkten  Rückschluss auf diese zu"
http://www.wandermagazin.de/page.asp?pageID=761

Man findet ansonsten nur wenig hierzu. CFM für winddichtigkeit scheint auch kein genormtes Verfahren zu sein, weil es eigentlich keinen Bezug auf eine Fläche hat. Auf einer Seite stand z.B. CFM bezieht sich auf m2 auf einer anderen auf sf.
Das liegt daran, dass CFM eigentlich garnicht für Winddichtigkeiten benutzt wird, sondern z.b. um zu sagen welches Gasvolumen ein Ventilator bewegt oder wieviel Liter durch eine Leitung fließen, also wirklich *C*ubic *F*eet per *M*inute. Oder einfacher liter/minute (metrisches system sollte endlich zwangseingeführt werden in USA/GB...)

Also fragwürdig, ob sich CFM-Werte für winddichtigkeit verschiedener Hersteller überhaupt vergleichen lassen. Es hängt halt von einigen Faktoren ab (Druckdifferenz, Fläche, Messmethode an sich)


----------



## mac719 (13. Dezember 2013)

Meine alte Regenhose war richtig gut (von Salewa), gibt aber jetzt nach 10 Jahren den Geist auf. Ich habe jetzt 

- Vaude Drop Pants _und_
- Vaude Fluid II 

bestellt. Mal schauen was die können. Werde natürlich nur eine von beiden nehmen.
Hat jemand schon Erfahrungen mit den genannten Hosen gemacht. Hab kürzlich gelesen, dass Vaude wohl nach 30 Regentagen wasserdurchlässig wird. Das wäre Mist.


----------



## IndianaWalross (13. Dezember 2013)

Moin,

sollten die Vaude nix sein, einfach mal Endura testen. Wir (Männe & ich) haben beide die Endura Gridlock. Sehr robust, super dicht, kannste mit Knöppen auch in der Länge variieren... ausserdem bezahlbar. Nur die Größen sind etwas merkwürdig. Trage sonst überall M-L. Bei der Gridlock Frauengröße S.

Männe trägt seine immer auf dem Weg zur Arbeit und wenn er nach Hause kommt hängt er die einfach über die Wanne und das Teil ist nach sehr kurzer Zeit auch schon wieder trocken, egal wie heftig es geregnet hat. Einfach top.


----------



## lorenz4510 (13. Dezember 2013)

mac719 schrieb:


> Hab kÃ¼rzlich gelesen, dass Vaude wohl nach 30 Regentagen wasserdurchlÃ¤ssig wird. Das wÃ¤re Mist.


 
ob se 10 tage 30 tage oder gar 200 tage Nutzung Ã¼berstehen, hÃ¤ngt in erster Linie davon ab wie man mit dem zeug umgeht.

da gilt keine pauschalaussage.
 die Beschichtung innen ist bei allen billigregenÃ¼berziehern aus PU und hÃ¤lt kaum was aus, somit wenn man die hose sehr vorsichtig drÃ¼berzieht und halbwegs normal nicht rabiat benutzt kanns schon gut 2-3 jahre halten.

das Problem an dieser billigbeschichtung die nachezu alle <100â¬ Sachen haben ist das es eben PU ist, das zeug wird mit der zeit sprÃ¶de"vermutlich durch das austrocknen der Weichmacher" und blÃ¤ttert ab......

bei vaude sieht man es teils sehr schÃ¶n, da dort das  PU oft weiÃ gefÃ¤rbt ist, wenn nach 2-3 jahren das PU trocken ist fÃ¤llt es ab wie weiÃe schuppen, kennt sicher der eine oder andere.

bei endura ist die PU meist transparent da sieht man es visuell nicht so schÃ¶n.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mac719 (16. Dezember 2013)

mac719 schrieb:


> Meine alte Regenhose war richtig gut (von Salewa), gibt aber jetzt nach 10 Jahren den Geist auf. Ich habe jetzt
> 
> - Vaude Drop Pants _und_
> - Vaude Fluid II
> ...



Also ich nehme die Fluid II, weil die innen ein Netz hat. Die Drop Pants sind innen nur "Plastik" und damit nicht so angenehm zu tragen.


----------



## mac719 (19. Januar 2014)

Mittlerweile ärger ich mich. Hätte ich lieber bissl mehr investiert und die Vaude Tiak bestellt. Hat da jemand Erfahrungen mit gemacht?


----------



## lorenz4510 (20. Januar 2014)

egal ob es nun:
 tiak, spray,drop...... oder sonst wie genannt wird, es sind alles die gleichen 2,5L Plastiktüten.


----------



## rasch23 (11. März 2014)

helly hanson voss. 

die beste regenhose aller zeiten.  Kostet 20 Euro, besteht aus Gummi, daher komplett wasserdicht, Netzfutter innen, kann man auch ohne andere Hose darunter tragen, Material reibt nicht ab auf den Oberschenkeln, reisst nicht sofort, sehr leicht, kleines Packmass. 

Gibts von dezent schwarz bis Signanalfarbe. Nicht atmungsaktiv, ich schwitze darin gleich viel wie in meiner "atmungsaktiven" 100 euro goretex hose, die am Hinterteil und den Oberschenkeln nach ein paar mal fahren undicht gerieben war. Hab die Hose den ganzen Winter im Dauereinsatz gehabt, am Weg zur Arbeit und mtb. Wasserdicht wie am ersten Tag. Absolute Kaufempfehlung. Hab sie bei Amazon entdeckt, die begeisterten Bewertungen dort haben mich ueberzeugt.


----------



## lorenz4510 (11. März 2014)

ist zwar nur ne normale arbeitshose.
hab fast das gleiche model auch im besitz.

trotzdem, erste sahne so ein teil.


----------



## Ede (11. Juni 2014)

rasch23 schrieb:


> helly hanson voss.
> 
> die beste regenhose aller zeiten.  Kostet 20 Euro, besteht aus Gummi, daher komplett wasserdicht, Netzfutter innen, kann man auch ohne andere Hose darunter tragen, Material reibt nicht ab auf den Oberschenkeln, reisst nicht sofort, sehr leicht, kleines Packmass.
> 
> Gibts von dezent schwarz bis Signanalfarbe. Nicht atmungsaktiv, ich schwitze darin gleich viel wie in meiner "atmungsaktiven" 100 euro goretex hose, die am Hinterteil und den Oberschenkeln nach ein paar mal fahren undicht gerieben war. Hab die Hose den ganzen Winter im Dauereinsatz gehabt, am Weg zur Arbeit und mtb. Wasserdicht wie am ersten Tag. Absolute Kaufempfehlung. Hab sie bei Amazon entdeckt, die begeisterten Bewertungen dort haben mich ueberzeugt.



Ok, bestellt. Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tomarrow (11. Juni 2014)

ich erinnere hier zu gern an meinen post am anfang, in dem ich darauf hinwies , dass arbeitsklamotten vielleicht gar nicht so falsch sein könnten, danke für die bestätigung 
hab mir jetzt auch erstmal die voss in orange bestellt - farbe schadet bei regen ja nie !


----------



## Ede (2. Juli 2015)

Ede schrieb:


> Ok, bestellt. Danke



@rasch23 
Nach einem Jahr kann ich Dir nur zustimmen - super!

Hast Du evtl. auch noch einen Regenjackentipp?
Grüße Ede


----------



## rasch23 (3. Juli 2015)

Ede schrieb:


> Hast Du evtl. auch noch einen Regenjackentipp?



Nein, die ultimative Jacke hab ich auch noch nicht gefunden. Die Voss Jacke hab ich nie probiert. Ich verwende eine einlagige GoreTex Jacke ohne Futter zum Reisen und Touren, Aldi Kopien davon zum verschleißen im Wald.

Mein Voss Hose ist immer noch dicht, nach fast 2 Jahren und verdammt viel Gebrauch, man sieht aber langsam dass der Gummi auf der Trägerschicht an manchen stellen brüchig werden wird.


----------

